

Unusual control structures cause us all to slow down a little. - goplexian
http://www.goplexian.com/2010/01/unusual-control-structures-cause-us-all.html
Maybe I'm tired, but I had one of those moments today where something seemed to make a lot of sense and you just had to tell someone about it. So here you go.
======
JshWright
I think the particular example given has less to do with the fact that
do...while is a less common control structure, and more with the syntax of
do...while itself.

I suspect the referenced "slow down" was that the reader will naturally, upon
encountering a loop, scroll to the end of the loop and figure out what the
conditional is. Obviously the isn't really necessary in a do...while, since
that code's going to run once no matter what, but I suspect most of us still
do it anyway (like looking both ways before crossing a one way street).

------
RyanMcGreal
I've been musing over some of these same ideas since reading Crockford's
_Javascript: The Good Parts_ over Christmas break. He certainly makes a strong
case for Javascript that it's better to become intimately acquainted with a
sensible, well-designed, and mostly gotcha-free subset of the language rather
than go crawling into its margins in pursuit of elegance.

------
djcapelis
That's probably Stanford University and not Standford University, yeah?

~~~
goplexian
Thanks, yes. Fixed.

